# shiro



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I thought it would be nice to spark up a conversation or show some pics 
about the shiro.the shiro z.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

i guess no one cares.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sorry , I have no pics of any. It is a pretty car , though. Closest in looks to the ZRs available in Japan.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

yeah its kind of nice that someone actually put a post in this thread.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i have heard it mentioned alot and would really like to see what one looks like so hurry up people and give us some picks...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

:idhitit:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

why aren't the mirrors and the spoiler white? If it was mine that would be the first thing I would do.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you know how dumbasses make their v-6 mustangs into gt's by changing the badging-- thats what Im going to do to my Z- make my own shiro and try to convince people thats what it is- lol. Too bad the only bunch of people that would actually give a shit are us in the z31 forum-haha


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

yeah thats true but people on the streats might not even know what its is. They would just think its another Z.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know - thats what I mean- noone else would care really- except all of us. I was joking about it with balliztik last night on aol b/c he has a white car


----------



## Evi|Chicken (Jun 14, 2004)

:woowoo: :thumbup: :idhitit: 

that concluses worthless post theater.

but damn that is a sexy beast


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

thanx all


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]thanx all[/QUOTE]

Sorry , wasn't much activity in here.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

there never really is anymore it suck's!!!


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what is a shiro 300zx, my car looks just like that one


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> what is a shiro 300zx, my car looks just like that one


Non-adjustable single position suspension , non-powered Recaro seats. The front lower bumper is also unique. Otherwise , the 87-89s all looked alike.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

it's an albino Z.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Shiro special has a few cool options

Only Z31 to come with a viscous LSD and thicker half shafts
different 5th gear ratio
better tires
The stiffest springs you can imagine (within a few pounds per inch of the Stiffest aftermarket springs) and "unique" high performance suspension
all pearlescent white, exept for the plain white euro front air dam
recaro lightweight seats (regular leather power seats are like 78lbs)
SLICKTOP! No t-tops on some (VERY RARE)
it had regular analog A/C controlls rather than the climate controll
I'm not sure, but I think it did not come with a stereo
It's all the cool performance stuff. Without a doubt the rarest and coolest of all the Z31's, or of all Z's for me.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

haha it's turbo


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I was thinking and wodering why they didn't make the trim white???


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've never heard of a slicktop version, and there are several shiros on z31.com...

Here are some of my pics:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There aren't any slick top shiros.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I feel I have to correct a few things....

> Only Z31 to come with a viscous LSD and thicker half shafts
Half shafts aren't any thicker. They are just made to fit in the VLSD.

> different 5th gear ratio
Incorrect. The transmission is the same used on all '88 5 speed turbo models. The 87 transmission did have a different 5th gear though.

> better tires
I'm fairly certain the car came with the same tires all 88 turbos came with.

> The stiffest springs you can imagine (within a few pounds per inch of the Stiffest aftermarket springs)
Well, for a drop in spring, this is true. But I can imagine some pretty stiff springs.

> "unique" high performance suspension
Actually, the Euro models were already using these parts. Nissan just raided their parts bin when they made these.

> all pearlescent white, exept for the plain white euro front air dam
spoiler and mirrors was the same charcoal black metallic as the rest of the trim. And the wheels were plain white as well.

> recaro lightweight seats (regular leather power seats are like 78lbs)
True, although I'm not sure about the other weight.

> SLICKTOP! No t-tops on some (VERY RARE)
Nope. ALL SS models were t-tops.

> it had regular analog A/C controlls rather than the climate controll
As did any other base model.

> I'm not sure, but I think it did not come with a stereo
They did come with a stereo. Same as the base model

> It's all the cool performance stuff.
Well, I wouldn't go that far. Stiffer springs, higher dampening shocks, and thicker sway bars is fairly performance for off the shelf parts. Nothing else was different performance wise.

> Without a doubt the rarest and coolest of all the Z31's.
Of the special editions, yes. But there were 1000 of them imported to the US and 75 imported to Canada. Compare that with the 210 1989 turbos made total though.

Every SS came from the factory exactly the same. There were no differences.

And there is now an SS registry for the US models:
http://www.az-zbum.com/information.ss.registry.shtml


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I feel I have to correct a few things....
> 
> > Only Z31 to come with a viscous LSD and thicker half shafts
> Half shafts aren't any thicker. They are just made to fit in the VLSD.
> ...


 Thanks for clearing that up. :cheers:


----------

